# LA ANarchist book fair



## xbocax (Jun 4, 2011)

its at the end of this month whos goin?
im thinkin of hittin it then zooming up to rainbow
hangin round in pdx for a a quick minute
then maybe black bear ranch
go bak t socal and hitch with Adelitas to AZ then NM


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey,
I'm not gonna be at the La Anarcho bookfair,
but are you hitching up the 101 ??

I'm still looking for hitching buddies...

Adelitos ???
I saw them play at the No Border Camp / Caleixico !

Linda


----------



## xbocax (Jun 5, 2011)

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Hey,
> I'm not gonna be at the La Anarcho bookfair,
> but are you hitching up the 101 ??
> 
> ...


 
I think were either gunna get a ride from someone that may be goin from the book fair or just hop up prolly not be hitchin but look forward to seein u and others from stp there :]


----------



## MrD (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you know the date?
Link of any sort?


----------



## xbocax (Jun 5, 2011)

June 25th
http://www.anarchistbookfair.com/


----------

